# New Hedgehog Blog



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

So I started a blog about my hedgehog. Check it out, and give me suggestions about what I should talk about, and things you guys would like to see.

https://spikehogwithablog.wordpress.com/


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice, you have some good information on there. 

We have the same wheel! The green sparkly one!


----------



## ellarose (Dec 5, 2014)

Very cute! I'm looking forward to seeing a lot of informative and fun posts! Love pancake, such a cutie


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I always enjoy blogs; I get to read about the actual lives of pets. The blog brings it to life for me!!!


----------



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

Awe thank you guys so much. I'm gonna try to update it as often as possible


----------

